# transjugular liver biopsy



## prabha (Mar 26, 2009)

The right lower neck was prepped and draped in the usual sterile
       fashion.  After the administration of local anesthesia and under
       ultrasound guidance, access into the right internal jugular vein
       was obtained with a 21-gauge micropuncture set.  A Bentson wire
       was advanced through the transition dilator and into the IVC.  The
       transition dilator was exchanged for a 8-French vascular sheath.
       A 5-French multi-purpose catheter was then advanced over the wire
       and a catheter and wire were used to select the middle hepatic
       vein.  A gentle injection of contrast was then performed and
       multiple spot images were obtained in multiple obliquities.  This
       confirmed good positioning of the catheter within the middle
       hepatic vein.

       The catheter was removed over a stiff guidewire which was advanced
       into the peripheral middle hepatic vein.  A 14-F cyst rench Cook
       transjugular liver biopsy sheath was then advanced over the wire
       and coaxially through the 8-French sheath and into the middle
       hepatic vein.  The wire was removed and the Cook 19 gauge
       automated spring-loaded transjugular core biopsy needle was then
       advanced coaxially through the sheath, obtained anteriorly and a
       19-gauge core biopsy of the liver was obtained.  This was repeated
       several times and a total of four specimens were obtained.

What should be the codes for the above procedure??


----------



## Shirleybala (Mar 27, 2009)

37200
75970-26
36011
75889-26


----------

